# Sticky  Updated! Steps For Installing And Updating Windows 7 SP1



## flavallee

IMPORTANT! Before you start using this Windows 7 SP1 install and update guide, make sure all optional external devices (printer, storage drive, flash drive, webcam, etc.) are disconnected from the computer.
Once Windows 7 SP1 is completely up-to-date, you can re-connect and install them.

IMPORTANT! Before running each of the updates in steps #2 through #4, make sure to stop the "Windows Update" service from running.
Make sure to restart the computer after completing each of those steps.

1. Boot from your install media and do a clean install of Windows 7 SP1.
Skip the activation process for now and do not enter a product key.
Keep Windows Update turned off for now by selecting "Ask me later".

2. Install the March 2019 servicing stack update (*KB4490628*)
https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/search.aspx?q=kb4490628

3. Install the September 2019 SHA-2 code update (*KB4474419*)
https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=kb4474419

4. Install the May 2016 convenience rollup update (*KB3125574*)
https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=kb3125574
Note: This update may appear to freeze, so be patient and allow it to finish installing.

5. Install *Microsoft .NET Framework 4.8*
https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=2088631
Note: After it installs, do not click the link to check for updates.

6. Install the necessary drivers (chipset, audio, ethernet, wireless, graphics, etc.) and make sure all primary devices are working okay.
Note: Make sure to install the chipset driver first before installing any of the other drivers.

7. Establish an active internet connection, then activate Windows 7 SP1.

8. If you plan to turn any Windows features on/off, and change any visual affects/display settings, and change any startup/services settings, and change any power settings, and change any other settings, this is a good time to do it.

9. Load Windows Update, then click "Change settings".
Select "Check for updates but let me choose whether to download and install them".
Uncheck all boxes.
After you click OK, the "Checking for updates" process will start.
Note: This process may take several minutes, so be patient.

10. When the list of updates appear, select all important updates, except for:
*KB890830
KB971033
KB3124275*
Uncheck and hide them.
Also uncheck and hide all optional updates.

11. After the important updates are installed, restart the computer.
When the "Your Windows 7 PC is out of support" alert appears, click "Don't remind me again".

12. Load Windows Update again, then click "View update history".
The January 2020 (2020-01) security monthly quality rollup for Windows 7 and the January 2020 (2020-01) security and quality rollup for Microsoft .NET Framework should be in the list.

13. Click "OK", then click "Check for updates".
When the list of updates appear, select all important updates, except for:
*KB890830*
and any important updates that have a date older than January 2020 (2020-01).
Uncheck and hide them.
Also uncheck and hide all optional updates.

14. After the important updates are installed, restart the computer.

15. Keep repeating step #13 until the January 2020 (2020-01) servicing stack update (*KB4536952*) appears.
When it does, make sure to select and install it.
This update is required if you plan to set up and configure your computer with Microsoft to install extended support updates from February 2020 until January 2023.

16. Load Windows Update again, then click "Check for updates".
If any important and optional updates appear, uncheck and hide them.

17. Keep repeating step #16 until Windows Update displays the message:
"There are no more updates available for your computer".

(This guide was updated and successfully tested on August 30, 2022 )


----------

